# I don't have to travel far for autumn!



## nerwin (Oct 11, 2017)

I guess one of the benefits of living in Vermont is the fact I don't have to go very far for fall picture. I took this shot literally 2-3 miles from my house haha.

Now you'd think this woulden't be a busy road, but trust me...it's travelled...A LOT. Took me about 30 minutes to manage to capture this shot without any cars in the frame. While it's not absolutely perfect, I like it.

Nikon D610 + 20 1.8G
1/250th, f/5.6, ISO 500





I have plenty more pictures to share, just gotta process them. But I wanted to share something today.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 11, 2017)

Excellent. Looks like a beautiful time of year up there.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks perfect to me.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 11, 2017)

So I was taking pictures out there on the back roads and I kid you not, tourist started following me because I'm a local. It was one of the strangest things I have ever experienced. It was like bunch of zombies. It was getting a little crazy up here so I said, it's time to go home and relax haha.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 11, 2017)

You should hand out your card to them, invite the to your Vermont Fall Foliage tour, $1500 per person. If you make it the Vermont Fall Foliage Photography Workshop then $2500 per person.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 11, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> You should hand out your card to them, invite the to your Vermont Fall Foliage tour, $1500 per person. If you make it the Vermont Fall Foliage Photography Workshop then $2500 per person.



I'd be banking then!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 11, 2017)

That's nicely done. 

So that's what fall's supposed to look like, huh?

Now I have a mental image of you out there with your camera and a bunch of zombies milling around...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2017)

nerwin said:


> So I was taking pictures out there on the back roads and I kid you not, tourist started following me because I'm a local. It was one of the strangest things I have ever experienced. It was like bunch of zombies. It was getting a little crazy up here so I said, it's time to go home and relax haha.



I’m heading up to VT on Saturday. We’re going to the Woodstock area.  Any recommendations for pretty drives or (easy) scenic hikes?  We promise not to follow you if we see you out and about!


----------



## nerwin (Oct 11, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So I was taking pictures out there on the back roads and I kid you not, tourist started following me because I'm a local. It was one of the strangest things I have ever experienced. It was like bunch of zombies. It was getting a little crazy up here so I said, it's time to go home and relax haha.
> ...



Woodstock is pretty nice too during autumn. 

Honestly...just about anywhere in Vermont you can find nice fall photo opportunities. 

Woodstock isn't far from Route 100, so you could drive that all the way to Stowe and take a left on Mountain Road and head up to the mountain either going to Smuggler's Notch or just before you could take a short fairly easy hike to the summit of Mt. Mansfield and get some wicked views. You'll have a number of beautiful views on Route 100. 

You could also go south a little bit and go to Jenne Farm in Reading, VT which is most popular photographed farm in VT during autumn haha.

Like I said, there is a lot to capture here. You really can't go wrong wherever you go. Just beware of the insane amounts of traffic.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks.   We won’t be going to Smugs.  We were up there in June so want to check out a different area this time.


----------



## HavToNo (Oct 11, 2017)

Beautiful shot but I don't see the zombies


----------



## Alessandri Jean-Louis (Oct 15, 2017)

Yes, it's a great shot.... Around here (France) we say that Vermont is one of the states in the US where French is still spoken a bit??? True or legend? Quebec isn't far after all


----------



## JonA_CT (Oct 15, 2017)

Alessandri Jean-Louis said:


> Yes, it's a great shot.... Around here (France) we say that Vermont is one of the states in the US where French is still spoken a bit??? True or legend? Quebec isn't far after all



All of Northern New England actually...you'll find it in New Hampshire and Maine too. It's a bit different than the French spoken in Paris, though.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > So I was taking pictures out there on the back roads and I kid you not, tourist started following me because I'm a local. It was one of the strangest things I have ever experienced. It was like bunch of zombies. It was getting a little crazy up here so I said, it's time to go home and relax haha.
> ...



He could tell you the spots but then you would owe him the $1500 tour group rate..
Beautiful colors.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 16, 2017)

@nerwin  we did take your advice and took Rte 100 up past Killington and the back down around Coolidge State Park.   Gorgeous scenery and not trafficbit was wonderful.   Didn’t make it to Reading so had to settle for the #2 most photographed farm - Sleepy Hollow in Pomfret


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 16, 2017)

Lovely! Stay safe out there being chased by zombies on busy roads. Photography always has been risky business!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Great photo! I'm jealous, around here we get a few tumbleweeds that turn a bit red and our fall colors are done.


----------

